# My first real gig



## Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

i've played music infront of audiences before, but never guitar. we had a gig two weeks ago, at a wedding, but i don't really consider that the real thing. this past Friday night was definitely different.

we played at an American Cancer Society benefit show with 6 other bands. the first two bands were acoustic classic rock bands, the second two were electric classic rock groups, then we went on with our funky whatnot, then some weiner played some really bad country. we did pretty good, and managed to draw more dancers than any of the other groups! there were a few music manager types that passed their cards on to our drummer, so that was cool.

i always knew that we were kinda different from other bands, but it didn't really cement in my mind until that night, when i saw how terrible the other groups were, and how fucking tired the shit they were playing was. granted, we were all cover bands, playing someone else's material, but we played pretty fresh stuff, adding our own flavors. our drummer loves the blues, the bass player has a thing for 80s pop, our keyboard player is into motown, and the singers are into dance type music. i bring a little rock/metal to the table 

for example, three of the bands that night felt they needed to play Margaritaville, whereas we played a funked up version of Stevie Wonder's Superstition. sure we're not totally expressing ourselves, but hey, it's fun 

...of course, here's the REAL draw of the band... the singers!


----------



## Donnie (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet. Congrats on the gig!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

haha, sounds cool! I don't think I'd do so well in front of an audience...at least not right now, heh, I get too hot too fast.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa, awesome, dude! That is sweet to hear. Keep playing these man.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a cool feeling being up there and having people dig what you're doing isn't it? Man, I *need* to be in a gigging band again. Actually, it'd be nice to be in a band that consists of more than me right now.


----------



## Ken (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cool news, Leon. Thanks for sharing the pics, too.


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet. Glad to hear your first gig went way better than mine.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> whereas we played a funked up version of Stevie Wonder's Superstition.



 that song kicks soo muchass..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> Sweet. Glad to hear your first gig went way better than mine.


^ His hair never did recover. It was _very_ traumatic.


----------



## Your Majesty (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats leon!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon's NEXT fucking gig!


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks guys!

Bob, i'll let you know if we play a show here in BG, or in Toledo, and i'll be sure to bring a joke or two 

Donnie, i actually played the XV for most of the show, which i got an applause for when i pulled it out.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> *which i got an applause for when i pulled it out*.



Hey that happens to you too?


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

[drew's voice]

all the time.

[/drew's voice]


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome, Leon, glad to here your show went well, congrats! 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Leon's NEXT fucking gig!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> Bob, i'll let you know if we play a show here in BG, or in Toledo, and i'll be sure to bring a joke or two


Fucking sweet. 

I'll still keep you in the loop if any cool band ops come up, too. So far, nada.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeay! Big Buxom Ohio babes singing! Ya can't go(too) wrong there!


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> [drew's voice]
> 
> all the time.
> 
> [/drew's voice]



 

Awesome, dude. Next show, I demand more pics.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> Awesome, dude. Next show, I demand more pics.



+1 Pics gooooooooood


----------



## Regor (Nov 12, 2006)

Dude, you shoulda told me! I woulda came down for a cancer benefit show for sure. Glad to hear it kicked ass!


----------

